# Wormer Expiration Dates



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Went to Farm King today for dewormer. I always try to purchase the type I'm giving now and what I'll need when they're wormed next. Zimecterin Gold was half price because it expires next month. I only got one package because I wasn't sure how long to keep it.

Advice?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

If something expires, I don't use it. To me, it is not worth the risk.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'll use a dewormer for 30 days after it expires, my Vet told me it's good at least that long.

Have you used Zimectrin Gold on this horse before? Some horses react and the skin in their mouth and tongue will will peel.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Is it an expiry date or best before date?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I bought a few cases of wormer at a big mule sale a few years back. It was a Ivermectin product. I did not use it as fast I thought and I had quite a bit that was expired. The last time I used it, before using it all up, the tubes were right at 1 year past the expiration. I had to take all the mules in for new coggins a few weeks later, so we did a fecal check. No worms at all. Not sure how long it stays good, and I am not recommending using out of date wormers, just telling you my results.


----------

